# Ivy and Fern fighting over a plum!



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

The girls where having fun with this dang plum! Fern was digging around under the plum tree and found one lol!! Ivy wanted it sooo bad!



























and here are a few of them all. Willow was in no way going to join in, she was relaxing on Peyton's lap. Poor Willow her eye's are soo stained from that dang Hills food! She gets to weigh in tomorrow, I hope she lost some weight. If not she is going with an appetite suppressor.




































Ahhhhhh.........nappy time 









Lori


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

They all are very cute.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

3 lovely ladies


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, it been awhile since they had some new pics taken. I'm bad!!

Lori


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Those are wonderful pictures. I think Fern has similar coloring as our Venus. Not many Chi's that I've seen have large spots or splotches of color on their bodies or that kind of facial mask. 

Willow is such a beautiful color. I really like the look she has resting her head.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Great pictures! Such adorable pups!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

super nice pics and love the plum war


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

qtchi said:


> Those are wonderful pictures. I think Fern has similar coloring as our Venus. Not many Chi's that I've seen have large spots or splotches of color on their bodies or that kind of facial mask.
> 
> Willow is such a beautiful color. I really like the look she has resting her head.


Yes....very true! She is considered a brown cow spotted, with a tri colored face. Just LOVE it!!! I know her vet has seen many, many chis, we have a ton around here, but has never seen the markings Fern has 

Lori


----------



## Puperella (Jun 29, 2010)

WOW! beautiful shots!! that last one is complete art! I love them all =)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> Great pictures! Such adorable pups!


Thanks soo much 



TripleAChihuahuas said:


> super nice pics and love the plum war


Thanks..i tell ya'.....I have never seen them go so crazy over something like this before, it was hillarious to watch them.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Puperella said:


> WOW! beautiful shots!! that last one is complete art! I love them all =)


Hee heee......thanks. I'm really missing my photoshop program though. Can't do much with these pics. My old comp. crashed and I lost my programs. I need to upgrade to cs5 anyway, but soo stinkin' expensive.

Lori


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Aww great pics! they are so cute


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I WANT FERN!!! lol:foxes15::love10:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww how sweet are they playing together

I love it when they ge down on their front legs.

Great pics, lovely girls x


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous babies!! x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww! Im in love! Please Please Please can i have Fern!!! She is gorgeous and will match Speedy perfectly!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look gorgeous! thanks for sharing


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad to see new pics of the girls! They look like they are having such an awesome time wrestling over the Plum. :lol: Too cute! They are all adorable!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute pics Lori!! You need to post pics more often! I just love your girls but Willow just pulls at my heart strings. She's so unusual looking and such a character.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww so cute! Your babies are just gorgeous! I love them all.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Great pics - I had two big dogs years ago that used to do that with avacados. hehehe It is really funny to watch!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Great photos ....OMG I WANT Willow !!


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

:hello1::hello1::hello1: I am so happy to see some new pics of your threesome! It is hard for me to pick out a favorite - Ivy is so lovely, Fern has the sweetest face and Willow - I could just kiss that nose a hundred times!!

Oh and I bet that plum was tart!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

they are gorgeous


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, wonderful pics of my fav girlie trio! How cute they were fighting over a plum. hehe Silly girls! How did Willow make out with her weigh in?


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I love your babies! They are so lovely and all look so different from eachother.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Heather, she didn't get a weight in, hubbie smashed his toe and had to go to er. Never a dull moment. At least it wasn't his foot. They were debating on cutting off his big toe, but were able to save it. Poor guy

Lori




MChis said:


> Awww, wonderful pics of my fav girlie trio! How cute they were fighting over a plum. hehe Silly girls! How did Willow make out with her weigh in?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lovely pics.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i really enjoyed looking at your pictures, how gorgeous they are, xx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys they are quite a trio lol!!

Lori


----------



## cybersleuth58 (Jun 21, 2010)

You have such beautiful little ones!!! Amazing photos, too. Are you a professional photographer?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the plum wasnt even ripe! silly babies LOL  such funny pics ^_^ love the 1st one


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Awwww I love your babies <3<3 They look gorgeous as ever. Why is Willow on a special diet, does she just need to lose some weight or is she having issues like allergies? I love her snaggly tooth smile =)


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> the plum wasnt even ripe! silly babies LOL  such funny pics ^_^ love the 1st one


I know it, I sure don't see the facination with it, but They sure did.



Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> Awwww I love your babies <3<3 They look gorgeous as ever. Why is Willow on a special diet, does she just need to lose some weight or is she having issues like allergies? I love her snaggly tooth smile =)


Willow put on weight after her spay, so she needs to loose 3 lbs. Didn't do well with her weigh in,poor girl didn't loose anything in a whole month of dieting.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

cybersleuth58 said:


> You have such beautiful little ones!!! Amazing photos, too. Are you a professional photographer?


Hee heee....thanks, no not a Professional, but one of my many hobbies

Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Ivy's mom said:


> I know it, I sure don't see the facination with it, but They sure did.
> 
> 
> Willow put on weight after her spay, so she needs to loose 3 lbs. Didn't do well with her weigh in,poor girl didn't loose anything in a whole month of dieting.


aww, well I think she looks cute pleasantly plump lol. 3 pounds sounds like an awful lot...really. What does she weigh and what does the vet what her down too?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> aww, well I think she looks cute pleasantly plump lol. 3 pounds sounds like an awful lot...really. What does she weigh and what does the vet what her down too?


She weighs 12 lbs which is way to much for her frame. She is a cobby body but still to chunky. I would prefer her at 8 lbs. But 9 will be her goal for now 

Lori


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

She must be a good eater lol. I think Ryleigh would get way overweight if she was allowed, that dog will eat anything and everything I tell ya.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Harley Ridin Chopper said:


> She must be a good eater lol. I think Ryleigh would get way overweight if she was allowed, that dog will eat anything and everything I tell ya.


Noooo.....she eats VERY little. That is her problem. She eats the same amount as ivy and fern but just gains like crazy. With her hills food she got to eat 1/2 of the can once a day. And that was even more than she ate with her previous food. At a normal weight of 8-9 lbs that isn't much, plus that hills has a filler so the feel fuller.

Lori


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

all are so cute !!....


----------

